# So what next



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

No Women, Christians, or Music: What Next?

Ed Husain: The Arab Street » No Women, Christians, or Music: What Next?


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

"If I were a Copt, I would flood Egypt, and the world, with the facts about the overall atmosphere that is pressuring the Copts in Egypt today.
"If I were a Copt, I would familiarize the world with the injustices caused to many Copts in Egypt since [the Free Officers Revolution in] 1952. They don't get the high-level political posts and executive positions that they deserve, not to mention their sparse [representation] in parliament.

"If I were a Copt, I would create a ruckus in Egypt, and in the world, over the fact that I pay taxes with which the state funds Al-Azhar University, while [Al-Azhar] does not permit Copts to attend any of its institutes.

"If I were a Copt, I would make a huge commotion in the world, because my taxes fund the construction of dozens of mosques, but, since 1952, the Egyptian state has not participated in the building of a single church, except for president Gamal Abd Al-Nasser's participation in funding the construction of the St. Marc Cathedral in Al-'Abasiyya, 40 years ago…

"If I were a Copt, I would publish articles, one after another, about how the [Egyptian] media ignores matters [concerning me] and my religious holidays – as if I and the Copts did not exist in Egypt.

"If I were a Copt, I would tell the entire world [how] the Coptic history of Egypt [is handled] in the Egyptian curriculum, and how the study material for the Arabic language no longer [includes] literary texts, qasidahs, poetry, stories, plays, and legends, but [only] Islamic texts which [belong] with the study material for religion [class] for Muslim pupils.

"If I were a Copt, I would flood the world with complaints about the suffering Copts go through [merely] in order to obtain a license to build a church – with their own funds, not with the public taxes that [they] participate in paying.

"If I were a Copt, I would bring the world to its feet because of the terrible things that some Muslim writers write and disseminate – about how a Copt should not be permitted to be the head of state, on [how a Copt should pay] the jizya [poll tax paid by protected non-Muslims under Islam], and how Copts should not be drafted into the military... [such as] the idiotic statements by Dr. Muhammad 'Imara [from Al-Azhar] – whose budget comes from the taxpayers, including the Copts…(2)

"If I were a Copt, I would conduct a campaign within [Egypt], and outside it, to abolish the 'religion' entry on the Egyptian identity card. Why should someone who conducts a relationship with me on the general and public level want to know what my religion is?...

"If I were a Copt, I would make the world understand that the issue of the Copts in Egypt is one of the symptoms of a [certain] mentality, whose influence has spread through this region of the world, and that all humanity must force [those] with this mentality to reconsider this discriminatory path."

Tarek Heggy


----------



## hurghadapat (Mar 26, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> "If I were a Copt, I would flood Egypt, and the world, with the facts about the overall atmosphere that is pressuring the Copts in Egypt today.
> "If I were a Copt, I would familiarize the world with the injustices caused to many Copts in Egypt since [the Free Officers Revolution in] 1952. They don't get the high-level political posts and executive positions that they deserve, not to mention their sparse [representation] in parliament.
> 
> "If I were a Copt, I would create a ruckus in Egypt, and in the world, over the fact that I pay taxes with which the state funds Al-Azhar University, while [Al-Azhar] does not permit Copts to attend any of its institutes.
> ...


Feel very sad for the copts.....egypt was their country before the muslims took over.


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

hurghadapat said:


> Feel very sad for the copts.....egypt was their country before the muslims took over.


well...imagine being female and copt


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

aykalam said:


> well...imagine being female and copt




I imagine it must be very hard.


----------



## hurghadapat (Mar 26, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> I imagine it must be very hard.


I knew quite a few women who where copts and in general they did seem to live a better life than the muslim women....most of the ones i knew had husbands who owned pharmacies so they worked along side them in their business,also they dressed like european women and didn't seem to be treat like second class citizens by the husbands...so as a personal observation their life didn't seem to be that hard.As to living their lives amongst muslims...well i can't really comment other than i never heard them complaining about anything.


----------



## charleen (Apr 26, 2009)

No women? Duh no more people, no foreignors...poor country no money, no music? BORING!!! You are left with a lot of MEN with no money that are bored to death...does that sound fun?


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

check this out

Salafi poster in Cairo on proper Hijab/veil. Far right's "best form", next's "minimum acceptable", then "unacceptables"


----------



## mamasue (Oct 7, 2008)

aykalam said:


> check this out
> 
> Salafi poster in Cairo on proper Hijab/veil. Far right's "best form", next's "minimum acceptable", then "unacceptables"




That's scarey...... it looks more like Afghanistan than Egypt!!!!


----------



## DeadGuy (Jan 22, 2010)

aykalam said:


> No Women, Christians, or Music: What Next?
> 
> Ed Husain: The Arab Street » No Women, Christians, or Music: What Next?












The caricature is about what would happen if the next President was a Muslim Brotherhood idiot, it won't be just Egypt's first lady, but second, third and forth ladies  (For those who don't get it! Muslims can have up to 4 wives at the same time  ).


----------



## DeadGuy (Jan 22, 2010)

aykalam said:


> check this out
> 
> Salafi poster in Cairo on proper Hijab/veil. Far right's "best form", next's "minimum acceptable", then "unacceptables"


This has been published since forever.........

Anyway, Coptic females learn to cope, so do the moderate Muslim ones.............Life goes on........


----------



## DeadGuy (Jan 22, 2010)

hurghadapat said:


> I knew quite a few women who where copts and in general they did seem to live a better life than the muslim women....most of the ones i knew had husbands who owned pharmacies so they worked along side them in their business,*also they dressed like european women* and didn't seem to be treat like second class citizens by the husbands...so as a personal observation their life didn't seem to be that hard.As to living their lives amongst muslims...well i can't really comment other than i never heard them complaining about anything.


This sounds like in Hurgada? It's not the same everywhere.....


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

DeadGuy said:


> This has been published since forever.........


With the difference that now they don't need to hide, they are out in the open spreading hate and segregation. Imagine if any political group anywhere in the world campaigned for black-white apartheid, this is what these ******* are doing in Egypt right now


----------



## DeadGuy (Jan 22, 2010)

aykalam said:


> With the difference that now they don't need to hide, they are out in the open spreading hate and segregation. Imagine if any political group anywhere in the world campaigned for black-white apartheid, this is what these ******* are doing in Egypt right now


lol it's been public for a long time trust me, after the referendum in March I believe......

What they're doing in Egypt right now is trying to apply the Islamic sh!t on everyone, and they're kinda close now


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

DeadGuy said:


> lol it's been public for a long time trust me, after the referendum in March I believe......
> 
> What they're doing in Egypt right now is trying to apply the Islamic sh!t on everyone, and they're kinda close now


By now I meant after January 25


----------

